# Sassy supports Ringo



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy wanted to show her support for little Ringo. So here she is sporting her new haircut. Buttercup, Buttercup................will you please send Sassy's mommy a margarita? 

[attachment=5116:attachment]
Do eberone fink I are still cute? ~Sassy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

OMG wow thats some support! YOU GO SASSY! u r still beautiful..i bet it feels good too!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Sassy looks just beautiful, I love the new hair do and I am sure if Ringo saw her he would fall head over heels in love
















Way to go Sassy girl


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

OMG, is this a joke?? Of course Sassy still looks beautiful....but is it really Sassy? I am just having trouble believing you cut off her hair. She looks great!!!














I have to ask why though?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just went into total shock. Never expected to see Sassy with short hair, but have to say...she looks adorable!! I love that you left her ears longer, she looks sooooo cute!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I WUV it!!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Looks Great! Way to go Sassy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG I am in shock! Sassy, what did mommy do? Yes you are still very beautiful







and it was for a very good cause but.... but.....


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh my gosh Pat - SASSY looks absolutely *beautiful*







BUT...how are YOU doing??

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

awww...she still looks beautiful!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she looks great!!! 

Did I miss something or was this all of a sudden or are you putting one over on us??


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Riiiiiiiight !!!! I believe it when I see her in person


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Sassy could be totally "neked" and still look GORGEOUS!!! She looks adorable!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

did you use photo shop? she is beautiful but the picture looks editted. just asking


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

awe...... hmmm...... I don't believe her hair is gone! ... i'm gonna call bluff!! phototshop??









either way... she still looks so pretty!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Pat, please tell Sassy that she is still beautiful. What a shock to see her with short hair. I don't know if I would have the courage to do that but it will be so much easier. I asked Bijou's groomer about doing that to him and she said that I wouldn't like it because he would disappear if I cut his hair that short.







I still see her and she is gorgeous.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> awe...... hmmm...... I don't believe her hair is gone! ... i'm gonna call bluff!! phototshop??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking also. Come on, your fooling us right. It's not April Fools day anymore,lol.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> awe...... hmmm...... I don't believe her hair is gone! ... i'm gonna call bluff!! phototshop??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does sort of look a little bit like that.....but it's not April 1st.....














She still looks adorable no matter what!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> Sassy wanted to show her support for little Ringo. So here she is sporting her new haircut. Buttercup, Buttercup................will you please send Sassy's mommy a margarita?
> 
> [attachment=5116:attachment]
> Do eberone fink I are still cute? ~Sassy[/B]


that looks like photoshop to me! come on come clean thats not sassy!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha..is it real or is it memorex? Cute anyway!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Ohhhhh!







she is just beautiful no matter how long her hair is!!! Must have been a little traumatic anyway though... But I LOVE it!!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Shocking! But she hasn't lost a shred of dignity and retains a very elegant demeanor. Sassy is Sassy no matter what.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is beautiful...









Nemo is in love..Andrea~


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Pat, I can't imagine you EVER cutting her hair THAT short. That just can't be real....


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

WELL, it doesn't matter if she has short hair or long hair, she's GORGEOUS....
















HOWEVER.....I'll believe it when I see it.....I need more proof!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

OK. I read this thread. I went to have diner. I AM STILL IN SHOCK







Tell me it isn't true.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

This is photoshop right???


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Her face is a different tint than her body, also notice the smudge around the face lol, and her face is a little big for her body. I'm big into photoshop lol. I'm guessing it's photoshoped














.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Come on Susan..............confess, so we can quit holding our breath. I think Sassy would look cute any way you had her, but...............she is like the model for what I want but can't have.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*OMG* You really did it. congratulations for being brave!! I do hope that it grows back real quik. What we do for our babies eh?



Dede and Chloe from down under


Now dat u dun di, Miss Sassy, maybee i wud too ~ Chloe


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=5127:attachment]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Okay ladies, I confess..............it was a little joke all meant in fun to show Ringo we are thinking of him. Warm wishes for a speedy recovery Ringo!









Thanks Jaimie for your great photo editing!  



*Mommy does this mean I will have long beautiful hair again tomorrow? ~Sassy* Yes Honey you have long hair again. Mommy will post your real picture. ~Mommy


Here she is in all her glory!

[attachment=5128:attachment]


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Gotcha all!!























That fooled a lot of them eh Pat! We shud have thort of it on April Foolds eh!!
















Anyway Ive been killing myself larfing here.
















As if you would do that. Congratulations to all who 'spotted' the editing. T


Thats why you never ever believe in photos. Not this day and age.


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

I...Cant...Belive...it. YAY SASSY!! Still looks as adorable as ever !


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I would have never figured that one out. Good job!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hehehehehe I had to bite my tongue, of course I knew it was a jokie and it worked well for some, well done Sassy, I have to say though it is a very good picture, great work Jaimie








Isn't it fun playing with pictures?


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am gullible...so very gullible...










ginny & zoe & bella too!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Pretty good joke!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Good one!! LOL....
Even with out being told it was a joke, I just KNEW you couldn't do that to Sassy.....


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, soo cute


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

OMG I am so gullible!!! But she did look cute short too







However, I just LOVE HER LONG COAT!!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Haha Pat! Jaimie sent me the link and I was aghast that you would do it! I bought into the whole thing hook, line, and sinker. Luckily she clued me in. Would have been a great April Fool's joke.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, I wish my hair grew that quickly Pat!






























Dede and Chloe from down under


PS I'm still killing myself laughing. As if you would cut Sassy!!..........


----------

